# Queen with damaged wings. Thoughts?



## Syras (Mar 26, 2016)

Hello Beekeepers,

I am only a couple years into beekeeping and would like some opinions on something I found today. I live in San Jose CA, so the bees have been very active lately. I was going through one of my strongest hives today to look for signs of swarm preparations. The second frame in the bottom box had this queen on it. I had to shrink down the pictures, so in case it's hard to see, the queen's wings are destroyed. They don't look quite like DWV, although I wouldn't rule it out. They almost look torn. While looking through the rest of the hive, I found one queen cup with nothing in it, but no queen cells. I have a few ideas of possibilities. The hive may have swarmed while I was at work, and the virgin queen has DWV. Or, this queen survived a fight with another (I don't even know if they do this kind of damage to each other). Do any of you experienced beekeepers have other ideas? What should I look for next time I open up the hive?


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

if the queen is laying fine leave her alone, if she isn't laying or laying drone brood only, replace her. she can't fly to mate, so if she is already mated the will replace her at some point.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm going to guess that you dont have any worker brood. ...that looks like DWV, and that the queen isn't mated.

When I first started beekeeping, I seem to recall that DWV looked different....more like a 'bite' taken out of the wing (I dont know if my memory is weird, or there was a change) . ...but that is what wings in workers with PMS look like.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I cannot see the picture well Old Eyes I guess. but judging from the size of that queen in comparison to the other bees I would say she is a virgin. And with no wings it is doubtful she will breed. Replace her and treat for mites after doing a count.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

She does look like a virgin. DWV isn't the only reason for a virgin queen to have shriveled wings. Could be she was handled too roughly or over heated when her wing buds were developing.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Looks like a virigin and agree with Michael Palmer.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If there are no eggs, I would remove her and give them a frame of open brood and eggs. If there are eggs, then I wouldn't worry about it. She obviously can't fly, so if there are no eggs she is likely a virgin and will never mate.


----------

